

Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - refrigerator

A similar thread was quite successful a few months ago so I think it might be worth an update.<p>Post your side projects that you&#x27;re open to selling below
======
nocturnalgeek
We create side projects for ourselves, not for selling!

